# python im plone



## mitch_byu_kennen (1. August 2006)

Hi,

kennst sich jemand von euch mit python im plone bzw. Plone im allgemeinen aus?

Ich komme damit irgendwie nicht klar, ich versuche nur einfache "conditions" in einem Plone Tamplate um aus einem Absatz abzufragen ob z.B. das Wort "message" darin vorhanden ist.


```
<p tal:condition="request/message">
    Es gibt eine Message
</p>
<p tal:condition="not: request/message">
    Keine Message
</p>
```

So das klappt erstmal nicht so wirklich, da es im Plone 2 verschiedene Darstellungsmethoden gibt. Bei der ersten wird wohl nur der Python Quelltext ausgewertet, dabei erscheint ein Fehler. Der Fehler sagt, dass er nicht mit dem "message" klar kommt. Bei der anderen Darstellung im Browser wird der Pyhtoncode nicht ausgeführt und des weiteren werden alle beide Conditions angezeigt, obwohl das untere nicht angezeigt werden sollte! 

Kennt sich von euch jemand damit aus ? Das sind Plone Tamplates! 

mfg mitch


----------

